# Finally took the class...



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

yesterday. A lot of good information was presented, and, weirdly I had fun all day (instead of just at the range like I thought). A couple small tips from the instructors really tightened up my groups and moved them closer to COM. They were funny and kept things light most of the day. I've already committed to taking "Personal Protection in the Home" next time it is offered. Now I've just gotta get my skills up to where they need to be for me to be comfortable carrying. Too bad it's raining today.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on taking the class! :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. :smt023


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Glad to hear you enjoyed it. It's a great resource for info and knowledge. I think everyone that owns a handgun should take some type of class to learn more about safety and operation. When I was 13 I took a hunters education class that was also valuable. I recommend both for any age, no matter how experienced you think you are, it's always good to have a refresher.:smt023

EDIT TO ADD: This made me check the exp. date on my CC permit (good till 4/12). Don't let them expire!!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

those are some good instructors.
Give them credit and tell us who they are

AFS


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Joy and Faith Ferkel (mother/ daughter duo)
Clyde/ Fremont area, Ohio


----------

